# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Подскажите пожалуйста телефон Садху Прии.

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Святые вайшнави и вайшнавы! Очень прошу вас подскажите пожалуйста мобильный Садху Прии ПРабху. Мне нужно выехать в Маяпур. на долгий срок. Я знаю что он может помочь в этом вопросе. По любому будьте счастливы!

----------


## Aziz

Вот вроде это сайт его бизнеса http://vamana.ru/ попробуйте позвонить, он вроде там самый главный.

----------

